# Advice on taxes in Alberta please



## mrsl04 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi We are a British family (2 adults 2 v small children) about to move to Edmonton for a few years. We are trying to work out how much we can spend on a house, how much our income will be after tax etc. The Canadian websites on this make very little sense, could some one just roughly tell me what the Provincial and Federal taxes are on income? Our income will be roughly $75000 to begin with. Any advice greatly received and any other info on the boring little things about moving that you don't know about until you get there would be greatly received. We have pretty much covered work/study permits and jobs (I think!), Still trying to work out childcare but will post separately on this.
Thanks ++++++


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

mrsl04 said:


> Hi We are a British family (2 adults 2 v small children) about to move to Edmonton for a few years. We are trying to work out how much we can spend on a house, how much our income will be after tax etc. The Canadian websites on this make very little sense, could some one just roughly tell me what the Provincial and Federal taxes are on income? Our income will be roughly $75000 to begin with. Any advice greatly received and any other info on the boring little things about moving that you don't know about until you get there would be greatly received. We have pretty much covered work/study permits and jobs (I think!), Still trying to work out childcare but will post separately on this.
> Thanks ++++++



This might help. I see they gave a comparison for taxation rates for a family with a mean wages and 2 children (albeit a bit dated - 2005).

Taxation in Canada - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

On looking a bit further and using some of the links provided, I also found the following: (seems to give you the tax tables and some useful links)

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/ndvdls/fq/txrts-eng.html


----------



## mrsl04 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks will check them out! I hate taxation, so confusing!


----------

